# Can you get a false positive on day 12?



## misspiggy1975 (Jun 21, 2013)

Evening ladies

I have been naughty piggy...and done a test on 5dt12day..otd not until tues.... 

Could this be a false positive...I went for the first response...and within seconds the preggers line was as dark/bright as it could be...I turned it back over and stop watched for another 3 mins just in case the 2nd line would go away. ..but no it was still there as bright... 

Anyone else do this..

Could it be a false positive?


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sounds pretty positive to me!!!


----------



## misspiggy1975 (Jun 21, 2013)

I am hoping so....you must be due to test soon too...


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Lets not go there   . Long story short- because I am on pregnyl I can't do my own test and my clinic are doing bloods wed and Fri. Fri is 21 days post collection!!! Just emailed them to try and persuade them to do it earlier


----------



## misspiggy1975 (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh dear....its such a long time...I am now 18 days post collection so am hoping its right


----------



## misspiggy1975 (Jun 21, 2013)

Actually I am 19...dpec....


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

You are pregnant


----------



## misspiggy1975 (Jun 21, 2013)

I think we are nearly too afraid to believe it.... 

How have you been feeling after et?


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok really, less 'symptoms' than on other cycles, hoping good sign   , have you had any symptoms?


----------



## misspiggy1975 (Jun 21, 2013)

Lots of cramping since et....thats the main thing really....feeling a bit sicky too..what about you?


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

No cramps until later in 2 ww this time, one slightly sucky feeling, tired, hoping  

You feel more sure now?


----------



## misspiggy1975 (Jun 21, 2013)

Emailed the clinic today and they said at this stage theu wouldnt think it's ca dalse positive but hey would like the blood results...


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

There really is no such thing as a false positive (at this stage the trigger shot would be well out of your system) so try to relax. My OTD was 9dp5dt so I'd say you waited more than long enough to test! Congrats.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hate to disagree but you can have a false positive, I had a Clearblue positive on one cycle and the clinics test negative, turns out was chemical, awful time and I so wanted to believe and did believe the Clearblue, horrible 4 days waiting for bloods to confirm negative   


I don't believe yours is at all though, sounds definite to me


----------



## misspiggy1975 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey ladies

Went to my nurse today who says that the bloods will take 10 days to return... rage...done another test today as this is test day and its positive so fingers crossed as today is OTD.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sure this is a genuine positive for sure. 10 days, that is crazy!!!!!!!


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

A chemical isn't a false positive. As you know, it's a _very_ early miscarriage. Sorry you experienced that. Must've been horrible.


----------



## misspiggy1975 (Jun 21, 2013)

Bloods are back today ladies hcp is 3122...pregnant confirmed. ..

Tiny 21 you doing ok? 

Puglover thanks xx


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations misspiggy how exciting!


----------



## misspiggy1975 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks Rainbow mum...an exciting time for you at the moment too...how are ya finding the tww?


----------

